# whats your fav thing to eat upon wakening



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

for me, its 8 eggs whites scrambled with oats bbq sauce and green tea! if im late for work i just nock up some oats and whey and drink it in the car on way to work,

whats yours?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Muff. Then shower before making brekkie


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Can never eat straight away, always makes me feel ill.

Brew, give it an hour then a full english breaky is champion.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Coco pops


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

;D normally a shake oats and a banana


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> Can never eat straight away, always makes me feel ill.
> 
> Brew, give it an hour then a full english breaky is champion.


I always need a shower and a coffee before I feel I can eat. If in a rush I'll have some porridge and a shake. If no rush then a healthy fry up (as in everything grilled apart from eggs)


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

T3

Strong coffee.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

My fav thing?

Coffee, steak and eggs, then more coffee.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I train first, then it's a smoothie for me, whey, flaxseeds, skim milk, blueberfries, sometimes some crushed almonds. Weekend I have omelette or boiled eggs with smoked salmon.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Full English is always a winner IMO


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Seriously cinnamon cereal..... Then have some eggs, toast and tea after a bit.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cup of tea.

Wait a bit then start eating until it's time to fall asleep again.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

large bowl of oats/milk..few runny eggs/greek yog...coffee.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Coco pops


ruined coco pops. i remember them to be really chocolaty but they just aint the same now


----------



## Johnfov (Oct 8, 2013)

Bowl of oats...Clen and T3's Cuppa tea.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i like a bacon, mushroom and cheese omelette with 4 eggs and plenty of bacon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cuppa tea first then oats eggs fruit isolate shake .


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Coco pops


With creamy delicious good top milk!

Sometimes like to have a tea and raid the cookie jar too.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Coco pops


snap sister


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

In my new job i find that i need complete concentration first thing so its a strong coffee, a banana and oats


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I like Matrix's breakfast mix... yea yea I rep for them I know but this aint a sales pitch.

I like not havin to concentrate anything apart from the microwave timer


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Cornflakes and a mug of coffee...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

curry


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Black coffe with 2 tbsp double cream then nothing until the afternoon :cursing:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Steak very rare, pot of tea and a Danish!


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Some chocolate protein (made with milk) poured over chocolate weetabix. Delcious start!


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jam on toast, love my Saturday treat


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

smity220385 said:


> Jam on toast, love my Saturday treat


haha on saturdays i have lemon curd on toast! nothing better!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

No morning meal can ever beat mackerel, scrambled eggs and bread


----------



## vader (Oct 8, 2013)

Before the gym (upon waking) 1 scoop of whey and oats (choco porridge) an apple and a bit of creatine and vitamins - after the gym, whey again with more oats and 5 eggs - good till dinner!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Kebab


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Eca and a cup of tea


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

10IU, A box of large egg's with 2 yokes, 100g chestnut mushrooms, 1 tin of pineapple chunks, green tea.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm with Mitch on this one, def Vagina!

Then coffee, 15 mins for it to kick in then nom everything I find. I'm big on potato cakes at the moment, goes nice with half a kilo of bacon and a pack of sausages.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Choc whey and PB followed by an apple or banana


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Johnfov said:


> Bowl of oats...Clen and T3's Cuppa tea.


You do know that T3 should be taken on an empty stomach and NO food or vitamins etc for 30mins???


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I love my standard box of scrambled eggs and 5 rashers of bacon. Sets me right up


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Bacon and egg rolls


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

cccccoooofffeeeeeeee !!


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

snuff and coffee. then a shake and nuts and more coffee


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Mey said:


> Kebab


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

coffee


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't enjoy breakfast worst meal of the day.

But oats, yoghurt, honey and fruit is the closest thing I can get to enjoyment


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Breakfast is the one meal I really look forward to.

I normally have oats and chocolate protein with toasted almond flakes.

If I am still hungry I add bread with peanut butter.


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Line of coke and glass of cold water with crushed ice


----------



## Johnfov (Oct 8, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> You do know that T3 should be taken on an empty stomach and NO food or vitamins etc for 30mins???


Yes mate...I wait at least an hour to be honest...!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

4 rounds of toast using seven seed bread with honey and a brew (tea) then on way to work a shake of whey, fine oats, frozen banana, yogurt and full fat milk. At 10am I've been having 2 bacon, tandoori chicken and cheese toasties


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Coffee 1st then a tub of quark with honey, wait an hour then 6 whole egg or15 egg white scramble on toast.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My missus


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

oat porridge or oat muesli


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Pretty standard, porridge with skimmed milk and cinnamon or if I'm fed up of eating gruel I switch to that Oatibix now, needs nutrasweet though!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BCAA


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Used to be leftover pizza from the previous night, somehow tasted nicer when cold :thumbup1:

Now I'm trying to lose the bit of fat that's left and generally improve my diet, I go for oats with milk or a whey/oats shake if I am short on time.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

bigmitch69 said:


> Muff. Then shower before making brekkie


you give us normal guys who like egg and bacon a bad name


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

A full English beats everything hands down lol, only have that once or twice a month though.... So for me usually a big bowl of oats or a big omelette to kick start my day !!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

At the minute:

170g steak

Small tin beans

3 rashers bacon

4 rounds of toast

Pint of water

Never felt better since doing that


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Chicken or pork balls, hand made in a rice soup, 2 duck eggs! Have it at 5.30 every morning. Keeps me going till 11.00am
> 
> Love Thai food! regards john


I like the sound of that, got a recipe!?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

the mrs head off,she does my t1ts in at times

truthfully tho last thing I think about is eating once I wake up.Most times I say thank fuk that dream wasn't true or I wish to fuk that dream was true as I have evidence with the stains in my trunks I was enjoying something and its food for thought.

in general when I wake up I say ahhhhhhhhh for fuk sakes I must remember to pay that bill as the c?nts threatened me they would turn my electric off.

The only one a smile with is when they told me heyyyyy trev we are switching your gas off...My answer was ok no probs guys so do u fancy chocolate biscuits with the tea I made yous or fancy a custard cream,,,,WAIT FOR IT,,,i have oil heating you fuking idiots so unless your trying to stop me from farting your at the wrong house u ass bleacher

so that's my bloody answer.

Hey u might have read this and said wtf is this dickhead on about but my reply is atleast im not welcoming mars back like that loving thread we had on here not so long ago.

As far as im concerned its all gravy and never worry unless its curry..

good fuking nite u filthy animals xx


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Coffee, then wait an hour or so then shovel in some mince or chicken and rice, don't see why the first meal shouldn't be the same as the rest....fooking coco pops!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

At 5 am it's coffee

Obviously not hard core enough.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Caramel latte and a cinnamon swirl.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Caramel latte and a cinnamon swirl.


Lol no ****


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Half a litre of water cordial then 1 scoop milk protein and 15g of raw coco and 1 teaspoon of coffee with another half of litre of water

Hydration made easy


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Porridge and a coffee.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

The mrs


----------



## Cailin (Oct 7, 2013)

Green tea, and eggs. If I'm rushing a homemade granola bar, does me till I get my first teabreak at work and then I will have my eggs.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

2 double sausage egg mcmuffin's.

If I cant be @rsed driving to mcdonalds though I just eat porridge oats, gold top milk and whey all mixed together


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Porridge. Usually made with water, sweetener and a dollop of peanut butter on top.

Once I made it with cocoa powder, coconut and chopped dates - heaven in my mouth!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Could try out a customized bullet coffee (google it) with grapefruit extract as your morning breakfast before training. Been working amazing for me so far.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

this morning for breakfast i had an entire chocolate gateaux, eaten upside down off the kitchen floor. (i didnt eat the layer touching the floor obv!)

was reaching for the eggs to have my usaul hard boiled eggs and coffee but tossed the cake on the floor in the process. hate seeing food go to waste sooo....

must have looked a right weirdo. my son helped me too which he absolutely loved lol. cake for breakfast!

ps my floor is very clean!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

D3RF said:


> this morning for breakfast i had an entire chocolate gateaux, eaten upside down off the kitchen floor. (i didnt eat the layer touching the floor obv!)
> 
> was reaching for the eggs to have my usaul hard boiled eggs and coffee but tossed the cake on the floor in the process. hate seeing food go to waste sooo....
> 
> ...


 :lol:

I would've eaten it too :thumb:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :lol:
> 
> I would've eaten it too :thumb:


It would have been rude not to! lol. felt like that scene in friends where joey and rachel are eating cake of the floor. in fact it was near identical to that lol.

I feel a bit sick now tho 

Ah well, totally worth it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

D3RF said:


> It would have been rude not to! lol. felt like that scene in friends where joey and rachel are eating cake of the floor. in fact it was near identical to that lol.
> 
> I feel a bit sick now tho
> 
> Ah well, totally worth it!


Lol did you have a fork in your pocket like Joey?

I could eat cake right now. I'm going to have a bacon sandwich instead because I'm poorly and need cheering up


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lol did you have a fork in your pocket like Joey?
> 
> I could eat cake right now. I'm going to have a bacon sandwich instead because I'm poorly and need cheering up


Na i wish i did though that would have been cool. ah well. il carry one from now on just in case it ever happens again


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

scrambelled egg on 2 wheatgerm toast with beans, every morning othout fail.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I train first, then it's a smoothie for me, whey, flaxseeds, skim milk, blueberfries, sometimes some crushed almonds. Weekend I have omelette or boiled eggs with smoked salmon.


nice smoothie!

like the idea of salmon with eggs  will have to do this


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

A pile of eggs and irish potato farls! If you have never had farls you are missing out! They are delicious!


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I eat nothing for first 2 hours. I then have a coffee. An hour later I will have scrambled egg and ham.

Since doing this I have seen a reduction in BF levels.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Porridge and pouched eggs on brown toast


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I have always liked cereals. I could happily eat 3-4 bowls of Crunchie Nut Clusters to start my day, but that's not what bodybuilders do  .

It's usually a big bowl of porridge done with milk, and 3-4 scrambled eggs on a slice of wholemeal toast.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Used to just have oats with honey and banana and a protein shake.

After reading this thread think i'll have some scrambled egss and a bit of grated cheddar to go with the oats and banana from now on.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im liking those golden syrup weetabix at the min. that or a couple boiled eggs


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> im liking those golden syrup weetabix at the min. that or a couple boiled eggs


Me to but a lot dearer than normal weetabix especially when I like to eat 6


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pizza


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

cup tea then 10 eggs with oats half scoop whey raisons and few nuts:rolleyes:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> My fav thing?
> 
> Coffee, steak and eggs, then more coffee.


I second on the steak and eggs for breakfast like!

Meal 1 of the day. chuck in some T3 and clen in the mix also

Mid morning which is breakfast two for me is eggs and oats !


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

130g oats made with water. Banana and summer berries with cinnamon. Followed by bulkpowders peanut whey with copious amounts of ice put through a food processor which makes it like angel delight consistency. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This morning I banged 3 pancakes in toaster, chopped up a large banana and scattered it on top, 3 scoops whey and a handful of cashews.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> This morning I banged 3 pancakes in toaster, chopped up a large banana and scattered it on top, 3 scoops whey and a handful of cashews.


that sounds like my kind of thing. cant believe the amount of people that can stomach a fvcking carvery first thing in the morning


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jake87 said:


> that sounds like my kind of thing. cant believe the amount of people that can stomach a fvcking carvery first thing in the morning


Nah sod all that, not at 6am lol these are really light and easy to eat, takes 2 mins to prep and 2 mins to eat lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacon sarnie, Snickers duo and a shake on a lazy sunday


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Full English


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Protein shake upon awakening then cook chicken with some almonds then make some pancakes using egg whites & sweet potato (yes sweet potato - oats don't agree with my stomach) and put some almond butter on them


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

the bf then extra protein in the form of a shake.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mattc1991 said:


> Protein shake upon awakening then cook chicken with some almonds then make some pancakes using egg whites & sweet potato (yes sweet potato - oats don't agree with my stomach) and put some almond butter on them


Them pancakes sound interesting mate! Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Them pancakes sound interesting mate! Care to share the recipe?


x2


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

My fav... Doughnuts chocolate filled, chocolate chip cookies, and lots of milk to dip in. (this happens like once a century)

What I eat: 200gr white rice 6 egg white + 2 yolks with some curry powder (tasty really!)


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Them pancakes sound interesting mate! Care to share the recipe?


Certainly, although these are only rough measurements..

1 medium sweet potato (chopped into tiny pieces and microwave for 6-7mins)

6 egg whites

Dash of almond milk

Abit if Splenda

Larl bit of baking soda

Then put it all in blender for 30seconds n fire away


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Also I would peel the potato


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Coffee n toast. I can't eat a big meal upon waking up.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Mate, You have to move to Thailand and have a Thai wife! It's the perfect recipe! The money is small, costs are low and the people are wonderful! Food is good too!! Have a great day, John


What do you do for a living over there?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

For some reason the title of this thread grates on me every time I see it some sort of grammar nazi gene, lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

stew82 said:


> the bf then extra protein in the form of a shake.


That sounds like an olympic divers breakfast to me mate :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

150g ready brek with 1.2pints whole milk and syrup and 70g whey shake


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> That sounds like an olympic divers breakfast to me mate :whistling:


hell yeah it sure is, i love my meat and protein in the morning, nothing better!


----------

